
(Upd EU/Be)Treatment Guidelines COVID19,Azithromycin+Chloroquine,ACE/ARBs Switch - Cantbekhan
https://epidemio.wiv-isp.be/ID/Documents/Covid19/COVID-19_InterimGuidelines_Treatment_ENG.pdf
======
Cantbekhan
This shows the updated (March 19) official Belgian treatment guidelines for
COVID19 and comparison with treatment guidelines for
France,Belgium,Switzerland,Netherlands.

Notably it shows now the addition of Azithromicyn as an addition to
Chloroquine/Hydroxichloroquine (cf the controversial French study source:
[https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/wp-
content/uploads/20...](https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/Hydroxychloroquine_final_DOI_IJAA.pdf)).

It's also clearly indicated that Remdesivir is now in short supply: " At this
moment very restricted availability of remdesivir (long delay for supply) and
very strict criteria released by Gilead "

France is still not considering hydroxichloroquine/chloroquine at this point
officially for some strange reason.

Also this line seems important : " Lopinavir/ritonavir can still be therefore
considered a second choice for the moment, when hydroxychloroquine is
contraindicated, but only if this treatment could be administered early in the
course of the disease (within 10 days after symptoms onset). We consider this
treatment as futile if administered later "

So they seem to think Lopinavir/ritonavir is futile is not administered early.

And last but not least and in line with several hackernews threads. They do
seem to somewhat advice physicians to possibly switch medications of infected
patients with High Blood Pressure and ACE inhibitors/ARBs to an equivalent
therapy.

